# inertia switch location?



## CheM (Apr 22, 2004)

My 95, sentra was crashed in the rear today, i know my inertia switch must have gone off, since the car no refuses to start.....


where can i find the switch at?


----------



## abbey_evil (Mar 2, 2011)

resurrecting this thread as I to am trying to find the inertia switch on my 95 sentra. I have torn my car apart trying to find it. does it even have one?

heres what happened. was driving home, car stared makeing this loud rrrrrrrrr noise then it kind of jolted. it kept going but slow. maneged to getnit off the highway b4 it it just died. got it to the side of the road and saw it was really lo on oil not empty but really low. put new oil in but car still wont start. car cranks fine sounds like shes going to start but just dosnt catch. any help is appreciated.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

No inertia switch that I know of.
How many lights were illuminated on the instrument panel when the engine died?
If I had to guess, I'd guess probably three...

Just judging from your post, you're looking for a quick and easy way out of a blown engine by searching for non-existant causes for your symptoms.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

how low..how much Oil did you put in ?
how many miles ?
other symptoms and work before this happened...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Search you-tube for a spun bearing and then rod-knock. 
Listen and see if that's what it sounded like.....they are different.....


----------



## abbey_evil (Mar 2, 2011)

the oil light came on but went off, was gona put oil in when I got home but never made it that far. 

had an electrical short from b4 we got it, dont know the miles off the top of my head.

called mechanic father in law who said it sounds like the controle module.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Check spark, check fuel, check timing, do the basics.
Don't go looking for problems that don't exist.
Control module? Which one? What control module?

"oil light came on but went off"
When, exactly did the oil light come on? And, what, EXACTLY, were you doing at that time? Don't try to sugar-coat it. Most 'in the know' can see right thru half-truths ya know...Just like Mom...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Oil light on and driving it....
go look for those you-tube clips and you have your answer.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan doesn't use inertia switches; that's a "Ford thing." As stated, check your basics as mentioned and don't forget about checking compression, too.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

smj999smj said:


> and don't forget about checking compression, too.


(I'm thinking "What compression?")


----------



## abbey_evil (Mar 2, 2011)

I was driving home from a camping trip. it was a bit of a long trip but as the light didnt stay on I was good at least till I got home. was actually almost home when it died. like I said it made a grinding noise then jolted and slowed down. putting on the blinker seemed to make things worse. all electric seems fine but we charged the battery anyway. engine cranks and starts to catch on fist turn and all subsequent turns its just cranks. husbands outside working on it now, so any help would be great.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Belt tensioner seized up, snapped the alternator belt, lost voltage, engine loses power.
Water pump seized up, snapped the belt, engine overheated, oil thinned out, light came on, but went off after getting on the highway and the pressure comes up a bit.
Just because the oil light goes out doesn't really mean anything. The fact that it came on once is bad enough.
Or could be the grinding noise was just coincidence and might not have anything to do with anything. The symptoms you've given are about as ambiguous as it can get. Not a lot to work with.
Again...check the basics...fuel, spark, etc. Pop the distributor cap off and crank it over and see if the rotor is turning with the engine.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

if it turns over fast enough and wont start it may be flooded.
Try holding the gas peddle to the floor and cranking, keep it turning over and see if it will start. I don't know limit off hand but I would guess 60 seconds. 
this will turn off the fuel, if it catches and runs you will lift off the gas, and it will turn the gas back on.
If you get to 60 seconds stop. Then try again after the starter has cooled down. Do not crank it with the pedal "up" or it will turn the fuel back on.

If it wont run after doing this check the basics, spark, fuel and compression.
ie. get a compression check. 
Try spray starter fluid. 
Un-hook a plug and put a spare plug in the cable, ground next to metal, then crank and check for spark.

added
Allow 5 or 10 mins for the starter to cool.


----------

